# Achtung beim Kauf von Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 HDDs mit 500 bis 1500 GB



## Gunny Hartman (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo, in letzer Zeit tauchen vermehrt Berichte über Probleme mit Seagate Festplatten vom Typ Barracuda 7200.11. Es kommt zu plötzlichen Ausfällen der Festplatte, welche daraufhin unbrauchbar wird und vom Bios nicht mehr erkannt wird. Ich kann in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Seiten Computer Base und Toms Hardware verweisen. Dorf findet Ihr auch Folgenden Link in einer News vom heutigen Tag  Seagate 7200.11 fail & fine dataset - MSFN Forums. Falls Ihr auch eine Barracuda 7200.11 Festplatte habt, meldet euch bitte bei mir. Ich habe auch der PCGH Redaktion eine Email geschrieben, mit der Bitte, über das Problem zu berichten. Ich hoffe dies wird geschehen. Viel Spaß noch, euer Gunny!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2009)

siehe auch hier: Massenversagen: Seagate Barracudas der Reihe 7200.11 verrecken wie die Fliegen - Forum de Luxx

Die firmenpolitik ist zum Kotzen, falls das so stimmt.


----------



## Kadauz (15. Januar 2009)

Na toll, ich bin dabei.^^ Hab se seit Juli in Betrieb. Mal schauen wie lange noch...


----------



## Hackslash (15. Januar 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Na toll, ich bin dabei.^^ Hab se seit Juli in Betrieb. Mal schauen wie lange noch...




Dann würde ich mal fix die FW flashen, solange das noch geht.


----------



## maGic (15. Januar 2009)

ich weiß dass Seagate Maxtor übergenommen, seither traue ich nicht Seagate zu kaufen.

ich habe schlechte Erfahrung mit maxtor HDD.
Einer von 3 Maxtor ist zu langsam, andere lässt manchmal daten verschwinden und 
letzte spinnt bei Betrieb mit bestimmte Mainboard und schließlich ist dann nur Schrott

seither benutzen ich nie wieder maxtor


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> ich weiß dass Seagate Maxtor übergenommen, seither traue ich nicht Seagate zu kaufen.
> 
> ich habe schlechte Erfahrung mit maxtor HDD.


 irgendwie unlogisch: wenn seagate maxtor übernommen hat, müßten doch die maxtorplatten an sich dann eben NICHT mehr wie die "alten" maxtor sein, sondern wie die seagate... ^^


----------



## maGic (15. Januar 2009)

na klar damals als maxtor Quantum übernommen hat. 

Und ich eine 40Gb hdd aus Müll rausfischte und erkannte dass es um eine Quantum Fireball handelt.
allerdings als ich HDD umdrehen, wunderte mich dass "maxtor" draufgedruckt wurde.

Einzige "maxtor" HDD von Quantum  ist zuverlässig und fehlerfrei, mir  wunderte dass Leute sowas einfach entsorgen.


----------



## klefreak (15. Januar 2009)

naja, siegeht oder seagate nicht ??

würd mich auch interessieren wie sich das weiterentwickelt, wenngleich ich selber nur Hitachi/IBM 's verbaue

mfg Klemens


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

Mensch, hättest den Link nicht vorher veröffentlichen können?
Hab mir gerade eine 640GB 7200.11 gekauft...

Hat die SD13 Firmware druff...
Toll, auch betroffen


----------



## Kadauz (15. Januar 2009)

"Auffällig ist die Häufung des Versagens bei Festplatten mit Firmware SD 15, Site Code KRATSG, Product of Thailand."

Naja, bei meiner stehtdrauf "Product of China". Vielleicht komm ich nochmal davon.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

Hm, hier schreibt Seagate was drüber oO


----------



## koH (15. Januar 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> "Auffällig ist die Häufung des Versagens bei Festplatten mit Firmware SD 15, Site Code KRATSG, Product of Thailand."
> 
> Naja, bei meiner stehtdrauf "Product of China". Vielleicht komm ich nochmal davon.



hab auch seit 3 wochen ne 500GB von Seagate - ebenfalls made in China


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2009)

War doch schon immer so:

"Seagate oder sie geht nicht"


----------



## Chrissyx (16. Januar 2009)

Na toll, seit April 2008 hab ich eine Barracuda 7200.11 mit 500GB im Betrieb. Wenn die verreckt, war's das erste und letzte Mal, dass ich eine Festplatte von Seagate gekauft hab.


----------



## computertod (16. Januar 2009)

ich hab ne 7200.10 da bin ich ja nochmal davon gekommen


----------



## sebbelzsch (17. Januar 2009)

So ein ******, hab insgesamt 6 Platten aus der 7200.11er Serie. 5 Platten sind wahrscheinlich von dem Problem betroffen. Toll. Die 1.5 TB Platte ist hoffentlich so neu, daß sie schon fehlerbereinigt ist. Bin mal gespannt wie Seagate die ganze Angelegenheit regeln wird.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ne 7200.10 und die läuft und läuft und läuft.

Vermutlich war da nen Praktikant am werkeln bei der 7200.11...


----------



## schub97 (17. Januar 2009)

danke ich wollt  mir die bald kaufen puh,dann bleib ich bei der alten!

man wieso gibts kein glück gehabt oder puh smiley?


----------



## The_Rock (17. Januar 2009)

Seagate bietet nun wohl auch die (kostenlose) Wiederherstellung der Daten an:*** offers fix, free data recovery for bricked Barracudas - The Tech Report[/url]

Edit: Ein Firmware-Update für alle betroffenen Laufwerke (die noch net "kaputt" sind) soll Dienstag erscheinen (plus/minus einpaar Tage  ).


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2009)

Seagate bietet immerhin eine kostenlose Datenrettung an. Als ich vor Jahren eine von Samsung hatte ging die bereits nach wenigen Monaten kaputt und Samsung hat richtig rumgezickt, zum Glück war der Verkäufer kulant und hat mir dann mein Geld wieder erstattet, die von Samsung meinten dass das ja mein Problem sei, obwohl die 6 Monate noch nicht einmal rum waren. Das nenn ich einen Service! 

Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin, dass manche Festplatten betroffen sind, wäre es manchen lieber gewesen wenn sowas nicht veröffentlich werden würde und die HDDs ohne Firmwareupdate abkratzen?


----------



## Eyezz_Only (18. Januar 2009)

Ich habe leider auch eine der betroffenen Plattenserien (1TB) als externe zu laufen...(Gott sei Dank läuft die nicht so oft - so hält sich das evtl noch ne Weile hin).

Was da aber im Seagate-Supportforum abgelaufen ist, find ich persönlich sehr gut.
Jetzt werden die Leute von Seagate die Macht des Kunden zu spüren bekommen, nach Ihrer ganzen Dementier und Thread-Lösch bzw Zensier-Orgien...indem jeder jetzt diesen Hersteller meidet und bei der Konkurrenz einkaufen geht. Die werden wohl in nächster Zeit auf Ihren Platten sitzenbleiben....Da sag ich mal Pech gehabt. Wenn die so auf Kunden bzw Problemfälle reagieren, haben die auch nix anderes verdient...

Ich hol mir ne neue von WD, kopier alles rüber und dann Austausch der Platte und verkaufen oder eben so verkaufen, wenn sie jemand anderes noch haben will^^...Ich tu mir das nich an, mich mit denen rumzuschlagen, is schliesslich auch mein Geld...

Das die Leute nicht mal auf Emails antworten ist für mich Grund genug diese Firma zu meiden. Gibt schliesslich noch andere Hersteller. Angerufen habe ich da auch nicht, ist auch wieder mein Geld.
Ich will nix mehr von Denen haben...

Is jedenfalls meine Meinung...

BTW:
Viel Glück den Betroffenen...und viel Spass mit ner anderen Firma ...

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (18. Januar 2009)

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Wochenende ist?


----------



## Eyezz_Only (18. Januar 2009)

Ich maile denen ja auch nicht am Wochenende....Es war Montag als ich die Mail geschrieben habe...

SO BLÖD bin ich ja auch nich^^


----------



## Amnesie (20. Januar 2009)

Wie jetzt!?????
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH und ich hab mir am Samstag eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 mit 500 GB und 32MB Cache bestellt o.o
eben kam sie an und jetz halt ich sie,noch OVP,in den Händen,wieso sieht man sowas immer erst so spät  ?
Kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Januar 2009)

Amnesie schrieb:


> Wie jetzt!?????
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH und ich hab mir am Samstag eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 mit 500 GB und 32MB Cache bestellt o.o
> eben kam sie an und jetz halt ich sie,noch OVP,in den Händen,wieso sieht man sowas immer erst so spät  ?
> Kann man da irgendwas machen?



am besten direkt schauen ob du ein betroffenes Modell hast und die Firmware updaten, bevor du daten drauf packst...


----------



## Amnesie (20. Januar 2009)

Hab die Platte noch nich angeschlossen,da die Kabel nicht mitgeliefert wurden 
Kauf ich dann heute oder morgen noch kurz in der Stadt ein,habe mir aber auch überlegt die Platte erst anzuschließen,wenn's ne Lösung gibt.
Laut Massenversagen: Seagate Barracudas der Reihe 7200.11 verrecken wie die Fliegen - Forum de Luxx gibts auch noch keine Firmware Updates.
Was mich aber brennend Interessieren würde:
Können betroffene Platten von Anfang an Schrott sein,also quasi vom ersten Boot an,sodass das BIOS gleich beim ersten Start die Fehlermeldung gibt?Weil dann würde ich sie gleich OVP zurückschicken,wenn ich nichtmal ne Chance hätte die Firmware zu updaten..
Also die Antwort is mir wichtig


----------



## Eyezz_Only (21. Januar 2009)

Zitat aus den News von PCGH



> _Vor allem das Modell Barracuda 7200.11 mit 500 GByte Fassungsvermögen scheint betroffen zu sein. Seagate entfernte das Firmware-Update für dieses Modell (ST3500320AS) von seinen Servern, um eine Prüfung durchzuführen._ *Bei den Modellen mit 1.000 und 750 GByte Fassungsvermögen scheint das Update erfolgreich zu verlaufen.*



D.h. du solltest abwarten auf das Update für die 500GB-Versionen.

Ich persönlich habe auch schon viel davon gelesen, der Platte so wenig wie möglich Power-Cycles zu gönnen (d.h. im Klartext entweder laufenlassen ohne Ende und auch Powersavingmodes usw im Windoof abstellen) oder eben erstmal ausser Betrieb nehmen. Ich persönlich nehme die zweite Option, da ich nur ne externe über USB habe. Sobald meine neue Platte da ist, werden die Daten gesichert und dann hoffe ich auch das die das endlich mal hinbekommen mit den Updates....

Hoffe Dir hilfts...

MfG


----------



## marcgloor (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich kaufe nie und nimmer seagate!!! nur noch WD


----------



## Chrissyx (22. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab eben meine 7200.11 500GB (ST3500320AS) mit der _gefixten_ Firmware SD1A von heute (MooseDT-SD1A-2D-8-16-32MB) geflasht - Windows und Daten scheinen alle noch da zu sein.


----------



## Amnesie (23. Januar 2009)

Au-Ja! - Aktuelle News

Hier ein paar Downloads für die Firmware


----------



## Amnesie (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ja eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB 32mb cache,modell STX-ST3500320AS (B) mit der Firmware SD25 hier noch OVP rumliegen,die wollte ich ja einbauen.
Nun habe ich auf Au-Ja! - Aktuelle News den Download für mein Modell "gefunden",sag ich mal .
Dort steht: "Fehlerhafte Firmware: SD15, SD16, SD17, SD18, SD19"
Ich habe ja Firmware SD25,heißt das also,dass diese Firmware in Ordnung ist und nur die obrigen Firmware(s) bei diesen Modellen diesen Fehler haben?
Also brauch ich mir bei meiner keine Sorgen machen???Oder ist ein Update trotzdem ratsam?


----------



## rebel4life (23. Januar 2009)

Frag doch einfach mal bei Seagate nach.


----------



## Sekirbashka (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe vor Kurzem Probleme mit Maxtor STM31000340AS gehabt. Mit Firmware Tool von Seagate http://support.seagate.com/kbimg/utils/drivedetect.exe habe ich rausgefunden dass meine Festplatte die Firmware MX15 hat. Auf der Webseite Massenausfall von Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 Festplatten. habe ich eine Tabelle mit meiner Festplatte FW MX15 gefunden. Die Firmware MX1A kann ich bei Seagate nicht finden. Habt ihr Idee wo es zu runterladen gibt ? Danke !


----------



## Solaris1000 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo
habe ebenfalls eine Seagate 1,5 Terabyte.

Läuft bis jetzt ohne murren.Habe Sie in einem externen Fan Tec Gehäuse drin.

Habe allerdings einige Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit.

Sowohl über USB als auch über eSata kommt die Platte auf nur 200 kb pro Sekunde.

Da läuft doch was falsch oder.`?

Habe mir jetzt das Programm Drive Detect runtergeladen. Allerdings erkennt das Proframm nur die 2 500 GB Festplatten die in meinem Laptop verbaut sind.

Deshlab kann ich auch nicht ermitteln welche Firmware ich habe.

Hat jemand einen  Lösung für mich 
?

Würde gerne wissen ob ich schon die neuen Firmware habe oder diese noch aufspielen muss.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar .

Solaris 1000


----------



## Falcon (16. Februar 2009)

Everest und diverse andere Tools lesen die Firmware genauso aus (Meist als "Revision" bezeichnet)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meine Seagate-Platte eingeschickt und austauschen lassen. Bis jetzt läuft sie noch, aber für mich steht definitiv fest, dass ich nie wieder eine Seagate-Platte kaufen werde.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juli 2009)

Wieso? Es gibt viele Hersteller die mal Probleme hatten, da kannst du dann bald mal auf den PC verzichten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso? Es gibt viele Hersteller die mal Probleme hatten, da kannst du dann bald mal auf den PC verzichten.




Ich glaube das ist das normalste, das wenn man in einen Hersteller sein vertrauen verloren hat, diesen zu meiden...

Kann ich total verstehen, nach IBMs Deathstar reihe kommen die mir auch nicht mehr in den Rechner...


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ja zwei HD´s der betroffenen Reihen und beide laufen auch ohne Firmwareupdate.
Kaufe mir als nächstes wieder eine von Seagate, aber du hast schon recht mit deiner Aussage.


----------



## Xyra (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gelten die Probleme für alle Seagate Festplatten oder nur für die
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11? Weil ich mir eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
zulegen wollte...
Was wäre denn dann zu empfehlen, wenn nicht die? Oder betreffen die
Probleme dann meine Platte nicht?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juli 2009)

Ne, bei der neuen Serie gibt es bis jetzt keine Probleme.
Werde mir selber so eine kaufen.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab selber eine aus der 7200.12er Reihe, läuft einwandfrei. Bei den IBM Festplatten kann ich jedoch einem Vorposter nur Recht geben, die waren wirklich schlecht und meiner Meinung nach das Schlechteste, das IBM jemals gebaut hat (eigentlich war glaube ich Hitachi schuld...).


----------

